# Juventus - Roma. 5 Gennaio, 20.45



## Tifo'o (2 Gennaio 2014)

Domenica 5 Gennaio, allo Juventus Stadium la sfida scudetto, la Juve sta a 5 punti dalla Roma seconda. Una vittoria per i pradroni di casa chiuderebbe il discorso sul campionato. La Roma però non ha ancora perso una partita. 


_Dove vedere la partita in tv?
_
Sarà possibile seguire il match in diretta su *Sky Calcio e Mediaset Premium*.

Fischio d'inizio: 20.45


A seguire formazioni e commenti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Gennaio 2014)

Match point per i gobbi.


----------



## Denni90 (3 Gennaio 2014)

da tifare roma assolutamente


----------



## Tobi (3 Gennaio 2014)

Sarà una bellissima partita tra due squadre solide difensivamente


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Gennaio 2014)

Vince la Juve 2-0.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2014)

X


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2014)

Mi aspetto una grande partite, le premesse ci sono tutte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2014)

la Serie A è stata sempre dura fino alla fine quindi in teoria non dovrebbero vincere


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Lo scudetto è gobbo, però la gara può essere combattuta.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Gennaio 2014)

pareggio secondo me..la juve arriva da una striscia di vittorie bella lunga...in una sconfitta in casa della juve non credo molto invece


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> pareggio secondo me..la juve arriva da una striscia di vittorie bella lunga...in una sconfitta in casa della juve non credo molto invece



La Juve non perde di certo una partita cosi importante, da quando c'è conte non perdono partite chiave. 

1 o X


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Juve non perde di certo una partita cosi importante, da quando c'è conte non perdono partite chiave.
> 
> 1 o X



Contro di noi avrebbero perso, se non l'avessero rubata  parlo del gol di muntari ovviamente...


----------



## Tom! (4 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Contro di noi avrebbero perso, se non l'avessero rubata  parlo del gol di muntari ovviamente...



Secondo me finiva 2-3 quella partita, oppure 2-4.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Juve non perde di certo una partita cosi importante, da quando c'è conte non perdono partite chiave.
> 
> 1 o X


X perché non credo vincano ancora e per giunta contro la Roma.


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Secondo me finiva 2-3 quella partita, oppure 2-4.



Se andiamo sul 2-0 per noi è tutt'altra partita e c'è la quasi certezza della nostra vittoria


----------



## Tom! (4 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Se andiamo sul 2-0 per noi è tutt'altra partita e c'è la quasi certezza della nostra vittoria



Quell'anno da 3-1 contro il Napoli facemmo 3-3 in meno di un tempo. E pure contro di voi, da 1-0 abbiamo rimontato nonostante il gol regolare di Matri annullato e la non espulsione di Mexes. 
Oppure contro l'inter riuscimmo a mantenere il vantaggio di una rete e vincere nonostante un rigore solare negato.
O anche l'anno scorso, sconfitta per rigore inesistente su isla...errore dell'arbitro ma sconfitta giusta, perché non meritavamo la vittoria per il gioco espresso.
Quando avrete un allenatore capace capirete che le vittorie si ottengono con il gioco e non con gli episodi.
Ahimé avete Allegri da tanto tempo e ve ne sarete scordati! 


Comunque spero in una bella partita. La roma ha la squadra più forte dopo la Juve.


----------



## juventino (4 Gennaio 2014)

Finisce in pari, quest'anno la Roma non perde mai.


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Quell'anno da 3-1 contro il Napoli facemmo 3-3 in meno di un tempo. E pure contro di voi, da 1-0 abbiamo rimontato nonostante il gol regolare di Matri annullato e la non espulsione di Mexes.
> Oppure contro l'inter riuscimmo a mantenere il vantaggio di una rete e vincere nonostante un rigore solare negato.
> O anche l'anno scorso, sconfitta per rigore inesistente su isla...errore dell'arbitro ma sconfitta giusta, perché non meritavamo la vittoria per il gioco espresso.
> Quando avrete un allenatore capace capirete che le vittorie si ottengono con il gioco e non con gli episodi.
> ...



Vabe ma ogni partita ha la sua storia, quella era decisiva e per come si era messa vi a vevamo schiacciati sul piano fisico e di corsa che, fino ad allora, vi aveva contraddistinti contro chiunque... se andavamo anche sul 2-0 vi tagliavamo le gambe secondo me e anche secondo molti altri  Ma poi il problema è proprio la gravità del gol annullato, sulla partita si può anche disquisire (poco) ma sul gol annullato beh...beh...


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Secondo me finiva 2-3 quella partita, oppure 2-4.



a parte gli scherzi, il gol annullato è stato un episodio gravissimo che ha innervosito i giocatori in campo e ha fatto mettere la partita sui vostri binari, una partita che fino a quel momento non aveva avuto storia


----------



## mandraghe (4 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Finisce in pari, quest'anno la Roma non perde mai.



Risposta degna di Aldo 

Comunque sarà una partitaccia dove vinceranno difese e centrocampisti, che si risolverà con i soliti episodi, dove la giuve è spesso......"fortunata"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2014)

o la va o la spacca


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Quell'anno da 3-1 contro il Napoli facemmo 3-3 in meno di un tempo. E pure contro di voi, da 1-0 abbiamo rimontato nonostante il gol regolare di Matri annullato e la non espulsione di Mexes.
> Oppure contro l'inter riuscimmo a mantenere il vantaggio di una rete e vincere nonostante un rigore solare negato.
> O anche l'anno scorso, sconfitta per rigore inesistente su isla...errore dell'arbitro ma sconfitta giusta, perché non meritavamo la vittoria per il gioco espresso.
> Quando avrete un allenatore capace capirete che le vittorie si ottengono con il gioco e non con gli episodi.
> ...


Ma voi ancora rispondete a 'sto coso? Lasciatelo perdere, ignoratelo, solo così potremo liberarci di un elemento del genere. 
Non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa.


----------



## Aragorn (5 Gennaio 2014)

Vince la Juve, ovvio.


----------



## Tom! (5 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma voi ancora rispondete a 'sto coso? Lasciatelo perdere, ignoratelo, solo così potremo liberarci di un elemento del genere.
> Non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa.



Guarda che è vero.
Ma l'ho scritto, ormai è il 4o anni di Allegri, quindi sono almeno 4 anni che siete abituati a vincere partite senza giocare a calcio.
Quando tornerete ad avere un allenatore capace (e lo spero per il campionato e il calcio italiano) vi sembrerà tutto più chiaro!

Comunque io ci vedo un pareggio stasera. La Roma darà il 200%, correrà come non mai, presserà, giocherà duro.
Non credo che la juve riuscirà ad impegnarsi allo stesso modo.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2014)

I brutti gobbacci la portano a casa di sicuro.


----------



## Dexter (5 Gennaio 2014)

Come da firma la Juve è la 4° forza europea,sopra ad Arsenal,Chelsea,City,Dortmund,Psg e Atletico. Non avrà problemi con la Roma,al 100%. Finisce 3-4 a 0 per i bianconeri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Quell'anno da 3-1 contro il Napoli facemmo 3-3 in meno di un tempo. E pure contro di voi, da 1-0 abbiamo rimontato nonostante il gol regolare di Matri annullato e la non espulsione di Mexes.
> Oppure contro l'inter riuscimmo a mantenere il vantaggio di una rete e vincere nonostante un rigore solare negato.
> O anche l'anno scorso, sconfitta per rigore inesistente su isla...errore dell'arbitro ma sconfitta giusta, perché non meritavamo la vittoria per il gioco espresso.
> Quando avrete un allenatore capace capirete che le vittorie si ottengono con il gioco e non con gli episodi.
> ...


Ho fatto una promessa e la manterrò, quindi ti dico soltanto una cosa che esula dal resto del discorso che state facendo: in quella partita vi abbiamo demolito per gioco espresso.


----------



## Doctore (5 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda che è vero.
> Ma l'ho scritto, ormai è il 4o anni di Allegri, quindi sono almeno 4 anni che siete abituati a vincere partite senza giocare a calcio.
> Quando tornerete ad avere un allenatore capace (e lo spero per il campionato e il calcio italiano) vi sembrerà tutto più chiaro!
> 
> ...


ma se la juve con conte ha sempre giocato con il fisico,corsa e l'intensità...non sa fare altro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

X 1-1 per me.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Chiellini è partito con la fisicità.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Pjanic si rompe.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

1-0 Vidal


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Uno a zero. Vidal.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao ciao


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Gennaio 2014)

Che pena, ormai la juve vincerà scudetti per non so quanti anni di fila...


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Non è finita.


----------



## vota DC (5 Gennaio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che pena, ormai la juve vincerà scudetti per non so quanti anni di fila...



Basta l'arrivo di un allenatore vero nelle grandi. Abbiamo visto quanto poco vale la rosa juventina confrontata con qualsiasi squadra europea e la dirigenza non è interessata nel migliorare la rosa dato trova 3000 milioni per comprare carriole americane (poi non so nemmeno se contante suo o una mazzetta del governo dato che "casualmente" tutti gli impiegati fiat in America sono attivisti pro governo) ma ha bisogno di vendere Matri per prendere Tevez.


----------



## Tobi (5 Gennaio 2014)

Vincerà finche ci sarà conte ad allenarli


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

La fisicità di Chiellini


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

Nutellino


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Gennaio 2014)

Vidal è il più forte centrocampista al mondo, mai visto un mediano che vince scudetti da solo...


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Gomito di Dodò in area.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Gennaio 2014)

La Rube cambiando allenatore ha vinto 3 scudetti in fila, noi 3 in 15 anni....

Il campionato è roba da loro dna, noi avevemo l'Europa, avevamo..


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2014)

*Juventus - Roma: 1-0

Fine pt*


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

*Fine primo tempo:

Juventus-Roma: 1-0 Vidal*


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Il rigore per la Juve secondo me c'era.


----------



## Mou (5 Gennaio 2014)

1-0 ma può ancora succedere di tutto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Gennaio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Il rigore per la Juve secondo me c'era.



bah, non penso, la prende di gomito con il braccio attaccato al corpo, è molto severo fischiare


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Deve entrare Destro se la Roma vuole sperare di vincerla. Male Gervinho.


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Gennaio 2014)

Ljajic, dopo gli ultimi 6 mesi a Firenze, è tornato quello di sempre. Mi sa che non diventerà mai un giocatore da grande squadra


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Gennaio 2014)

non sta andando male comunque la roma, ma quando è attaccata stasera sembra che possa prendere gol ad ogni azione


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2014)

Se continuano così, a fine campionato, arrivano con almeno 20 punti di vantaggio sulla seconda.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

ahahaha 2-0 Bonucci


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2014)

Finirà 3-4 a 0 come al solito


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Gennaio 2014)

campionato finito a dir poco


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> campionato finito a dir poco



Mai iniziato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai iniziato.



beh la roma era a +5 a un certo punto, poteva mantenere qualche punto non avendo le coppe...


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

Nutella ancora in campo


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2014)

La Roma farebbe un miracolo incredibile arrivando seconda (o se riuscisse comunque ad entrare in Champions). Non è mai stata in lotta per lo scudetto, nemmeno dopo le 10 vittorie di fila.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai iniziato.



quoto, io lo dicevo quando erano a 7 vittorie per li che non c'era storia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Gennaio 2014)

certo che la roma passerà alla storia per essere l'unica a non aver ammazzato il campionato dopo 10 vittorie all'inizio


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2014)

Ma solo uno come Capello poteva riuscire a vincere lo scudetto (anche) a Roma.

Forse l'altro, l'unico, che potrebbe tentare l'impresa è Mourinho. Altri non ce ne sono.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Ma che fallo è?


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2014)

De Rossi è davvero un perdente incredibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao De rossi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

ahahha altro rosso per Castan lol roma in 9.


----------



## Principe (5 Gennaio 2014)

Questa e' incredibile de rossi fa lo stesso fallo di chiellini nel primo tempo uno giallo invece de rossi fuori , sempre così


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Gran chiamata di Rizzoli, era difficile da vedere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

3-0 Vucinic su rigore


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questa e' incredibile de rossi fa lo stesso fallo di chiellini nel primo tempo uno giallo invece de rossi fuori , sempre così



Si vede che non conosci Chiellini. Lui è un difensore top europa. Al massimo farà un'ostruzione ogni tanto.


----------



## Principe (5 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma solo uno come Capello poteva riuscire a vincere lo scudetto (anche) a Roma.
> 
> Forse l'altro, l'unico, che potrebbe tentare l'impresa è Mourinho. Altri non ce ne sono.


Non vorrai mica paragonare questa Roma con la Roma di capello eh , non scherziamo garcia sta facendo miracoli


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Gennaio 2014)

ma perché la roma quando vede torino ne prende SEMPRE 4?


----------



## robs91 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Davvero un peccato che Chiellini non si sia fatto nulla.De Rossi doveva essere più deciso...


----------



## Dexter (5 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Come da firma la Juve è la 4° forza europea,sopra ad Arsenal,Chelsea,City,Dortmund,Psg e Atletico. Non avrà problemi con la Roma,al 100%. Finisce 3-4 a 0 per i bianconeri.


cvd


----------



## Morghot (5 Gennaio 2014)

:C

Comunque de rossi io fossi tifoso della roma lo vorrei vedere impiccato, fa solo e sempre danni nella partite che contano, impressionante.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Gennaio 2014)

+8 al 5 gennaio, ci sono gli estremi per un +15 finale come minimo...


----------



## robs91 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Ad ogni modo vincono scudetti senza avversari.Campionato mediocrissimo.


----------



## danyaj87 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Poco da fare entrambi i rossi giusti. La cosa strana è che Strootman si è visto palesemente la gara.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2014)

A Roma, da domani, scoppieranno processi incredibili. In particolar modo sulle radio.

Mi sbilancio: secondo me non arrivano nemmeno terzi.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> :C
> 
> Comunque de rossi io fossi tifoso della roma lo vorrei vedere impiccato, fa solo e sempre danni nella partite che contano, impressionante.



Giocatore davvero mediocre...


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Gennaio 2014)

con oggi sono 10 vittorie di fila anche per la giuve, il record è 11 vero?


----------



## Principe (5 Gennaio 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo vincono scudetti contro nessuno.Campionato mediocrissimo.



Solo chi non vede un minimo lontano poteva credere che la Roma avesse la rosa per star dietro alla Juve , la Roma ha fatto miracoli e più di quello che dovevano fare in più stasera de rossi e' stato disastroso non sarà mica colpa di garcia


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Sono i più forti, punto e basta. E gli altri son troppo scarsi.


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (5 Gennaio 2014)

L'unica cosa positiva dei violacei è stato quella di batterli ad Ottobre, perché mi sa che da qua alla fine non so più i gobbi perdano un'altra gara


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Roma, da domani, scoppieranno processi incredibili. In particolar modo sulle radio.
> 
> Mi sbilancio: secondo me non arrivano nemmeno terzi.



io lo dico da quando avevano inanellato 7/8 vittorie dicevo già "punti importanti per l'europa league"


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (5 Gennaio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> con oggi sono 10 vittorie di fila anche per la giuve, il record è 11 vero?



Per i gobbi non so, ma il record assoluto è quello dell'Inter con 17 vittorie consecutive nel campionato 2006/2007


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2014)

*Risultato finale:

Juventus-Roma 3-0 Vidal,Bonucci,Vucinic*


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2014)

*Juventus - Roma 3-0

FINALE *


----------



## Ale (5 Gennaio 2014)

campionato finito


----------



## robs91 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Solo chi non vede un minimo lontano poteva credere che la Roma avesse la rosa per star dietro alla Juve , la Roma ha fatto miracoli e più di quello che dovevano fare in più stasera de rossi e' stato disastroso non sarà mica colpa di garcia


L'obiettivo della Roma,ad inizio stagione, era entrare in Europa League,quindi stanno facendo più del previsto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Gennaio 2014)

La Juve in Italia non ha veramente rivali. Ennesima conferma.


----------



## Morghot (5 Gennaio 2014)

Han giocato pure bene... se non c'era sciagura de rossi per me un pareggino lo portavano a casa.


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;366572 ha scritto:


> io lo dico da quando avevano inanellato 7/8 vittorie dicevo già "punti importanti per l'europa league"


Non diciamo sciocchezze, hanno 41 punti con una giornata del girone d'andata ancora da giocare. In un anno normale questo è un passo da scudetto, cosa deve fare di più la Roma?

La verità è che la Juve è troppo forte, di questo passo sfondano i 100 punti e la Roma non è certo una squadra da 100 punti


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> con oggi sono 10 vittorie di fila anche per la giuve, il record è 11 vero?



17


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Gennaio 2014)

potete anche metterci una tomba sopra il campionato della Roma, ci penserà Rizzoli a portargli i fiori tutti i giorni


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> io lo dico da quando avevano inanellato 7/8 vittorie dicevo già "punti importanti per l'europa league"



E al posto della Roma, oltre al Napoli, chi dovrebbe andare in champions??? Quei fessi dell'inter???


----------



## Morghot (5 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E al posto della Roma, oltre al Napoli, chi dovrebbe andare in champions??? Quei fessi dell'inter???



Noi, super allegri e le sue infallibili rimonte nel girone di ritorno colpiranno ancora, garantito


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E al posto della Roma, oltre al Napoli, chi dovrebbe andare in champions??? Quei fessi dell'inter???



speriamo solo che non ci vada la viola


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Gennaio 2014)

Campionato ampiamente concluso,nulla da dire.


----------



## juventino (5 Gennaio 2014)

Vittoria schiacciante che non ammette repliche. Roma estremamente deludente , sopratutto nel carattere e nei singoli.


----------



## juventino (5 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> potete anche metterci una tomba sopra il campionato della Roma, ci penserà Rizzoli a portargli i fiori tutti i giorni



Onestamente mi sembra davvero ridicolo citare arbitri dopo una vittoria del genere.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Onestamente*



mi son fermato qua... magari la prossima volta fai finta di non leggere i commenti che non ti piacciono invece di dare del "ridicolo" a qualcuno


----------



## Principe (5 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Onestamente mi sembra davvero ridicolo citare arbitri dopo una vittoria del genere.



Chiellini da rosso il primo tempo stesso intervento di de rossi..... A voi mai le cose giuste mai , se poi anche ne fate 50 a 0 a me non interessa siete sempre palesemente favoriti sempre


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2014)

L'arbitro non ha sbagliato nulla. La Juve ha vinto perchè è stata nettamente superiore.


----------



## Mou (5 Gennaio 2014)

Rosso su De Rossi secondo me eccessivo, per il resto grande vittoria.


----------



## juventino (5 Gennaio 2014)

Ma come si fa a dire che l'arbitro ci abbia favorito dopo che abbiamo stracciato l'unica squadra che sembrava in grado di crearci problemi in ottica scudetto? Stasera la Roma, con l'atteggiamento che ha avuto, avrebbe perso in ogni caso. 
Io non mi sono mai fatto problemi ad ammettere che in campionato quest'anno abbiamo avuto episodi favorevoli (Chievo e Torino ad esempio), ma in questa singola partita veramente ci si può dir nulla.


----------



## Principe (5 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dire che l'arbitro ci abbia favorito dopo che abbiamo stracciato l'unica squadra che sembrava in grado di crearci problemi in ottica scudetto? Stasera la Roma, con l'atteggiamento che ha avuto, avrebbe perso in ogni caso.
> Io non mi sono mai fatto problemi ad ammettere che in campionato quest'anno abbiamo avuto episodi favorevoli (Chievo e Torino ad esempio), ma in questa singola partita veramente ci si può dir nulla.



Vediamo cosa succede in 10 , vincevate cmq 10 a 0 perfetto siete i più forti ma chiellini andava cacciato fuori.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'arbitro non ha sbagliato nulla. La Juve ha vinto perchè è stata nettamente superiore.



non ha sbagliato nulla secondo i parametri che vengono dati agli arbitri di Serie A, sono d'accordo


----------



## Gre-No-Li (5 Gennaio 2014)

La Roma non ha giocato male, ma ha un grosso problema: non ha una prima punta valida. Infatti ha vinto molte partite con le ripartenze ma contro squadre ben messe dietro fa molta fatica.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Gennaio 2014)

La Juve ha vinto perché De Rossi e Totti non possono giocare certe partite, non c'hanno la testa, sebbene li stimi molto perché sono gli unici che ogni tanto dicono in faccia a tutti lo schifo che è la Serie A arbitralmente parlando, poi però entrano in campo condizionati da questo, ma tanto non importa, anche se non fossero stati condizionati, ci avrebbe pensato qualcun altro a condizionare la partita... io ho visto un arbitraggio a senso unico, che abbia influito sul risultato o no, è stato comunque un arbitraggio a senso unico... e non farò mai un complimento a una squadra che in un mondo parallelo di una qualche giustizia non dovrebbe esistere, sebbene il calcio mi piaccia, il calcio non riuscirà mai a condizionare le mie idee su quello che è giusto e quello che non lo è...

quando non avrò niente da fare andrò a cercarmi l'ultimo big match in cui la Juve ha finito in 9 e con un rigore a sfavore, se esiste...


----------



## danyaj87 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Totti si, le può giocare. De rossi deve prendersi la giornata di malattia per queste partite!


----------



## dyablo65 (5 Gennaio 2014)

mi sembra che l'arbitro non abbia condizionato la partita , la roma ha giocato senza attaccanti e con un pallavolista in squadra....

tevez ogni volta che lo vedo giocare insulto tutti i santi del calendario perche' poteva e doveva essere dei nostri...ma noi abbiamo matri gia' gia'....


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Gennaio 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> tevez ogni volta che lo vedo giocare insulto tutti i santi del calendario perche' poteva e doveva essere dei nostri...ma noi abbiamo matri gia' gia'....



eh se si fosse spedito robinho in brasile a calci nel sedere invece che rinnovare  non ci sarebbero ne robinho ne matri


----------



## dyablo65 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> eh se si fosse spedito robinho in brasile a calci nel sedere invece che rinnovare  non ci sarebbero ne robinho ne matri


gia' con l'ingaggio di questi 2 pseudogiocatori si pagava quello di tevez.....

comunque il nostro mago da panchina era capace di rovinare anche lui....magari lo faceva giocare ala..


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Gennaio 2014)

La Roma dei record (cit.)
Questo campionato è tecnicamente simile al primo post-Calciopoli con Roma e Palermo rivali dell'Inter.
La Juve vincerà matematicamente lo scudetto con 5/6 giornate di anticipo.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'arbitro non ha sbagliato nulla. La Juve ha vinto perchè è stata nettamente superiore.


.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2014)

In realtà è un campionato che non era mai iniziato. La partita di oggi dimostra ancora una volta che la differenza tra la rube e le altre, ancor più che negli uomini, stà nella mentalità e nella personalità. La roma era partita anche bene, ma dopo il gol è letteralmente crollata, e ha finito per perdere i nervi.
Ci toccherà sentire ancora conte esaltarsi per l'impresa del terzo scudetto di fila, quando nei tre anni l'unica squadra che ha lottato contro di loro ha giocato quasi tutto l'anno con Emanuelson trequartista....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzi un po' di dignità, perdio! Ma la smettete di fare gli interisti incolpando l'arbitro? Ma l'arbitro cosa? La Juve è la squadra più forte della serie A per distacco, punto. È vero che ci troviamo in una situazione pietosa tanto da non spingere neanche gli avversari a prenderci in giro perché sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa ma in questo letamaio restiamo perlomeno in piedi aspettando dignitosamente di non riuscire più a respirare perché sommersi fin sopra i capelli dagli escrementi di questa società. Dignità, io almeno quella vorrei mantenere.

Ps: tornando alla partita voglio dire soltanto una cosa: non Pogba, non Pirlo, non Tevez, io ho perso la testa per Vidal, che giocatore, qualcosa di fantastico, ho dimenticato che fosse della Juve per un attimo, è stato davvero bello vederlo giocare.
Sarà che ce l'ho al fanta ma tant'è


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi un po' di dignità, perdio! Ma la smettete di fare gli interisti incolpando l'arbitro? Ma l'arbitro cosa? La Juve è la squadra più forte della serie A per distacco, punto. È vero che ci troviamo in una situazione pietosa tanto da non spingere neanche gli avversari a prenderci in giro perché sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa ma in questo letamaio restiamo perlomeno in piedi aspettando dignitosamente di non riuscire più a respirare perché sommersi fin sopra i capelli dagli escrementi di questa società. Dignità, io almeno quella vorrei mantenere.
> 
> Ps: tornando alla partita voglio dire soltanto una cosa: non Pogba, non Pirlo, non Tevez, io ho perso la testa per Vidal, che giocatore, qualcosa di fantastico, ho dimenticato che fosse della Juve per un attimo, è stato davvero bello vederlo giocare.
> Sarà che ce l'ho al fanta ma tant'è



Mi tocca quotare Splendido, la Juve è nettamente di un altro livello e merita tutti questi scudetti, c'entrano poco gli arbitri o i gol/no gol, per fortuna in Europa non hanno ancora fatto quello step necessario per giocarsela più o meno con tutti.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi un po' di dignità, perdio! Ma la smettete di fare gli interisti incolpando l'arbitro? Ma l'arbitro cosa? La Juve è la squadra più forte della serie A per distacco, punto. È vero che ci troviamo in una situazione pietosa tanto da non spingere neanche gli avversari a prenderci in giro perché sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa ma in questo letamaio restiamo perlomeno in piedi aspettando dignitosamente di non riuscire più a respirare perché sommersi fin sopra i capelli dagli escrementi di questa società. Dignità, io almeno quella vorrei mantenere.



Quoto.
La Juve gioca da sola, gli arbitri non c'entrano assolutamente niente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quoto.
> La Juve gioca da sola, gli arbitri non c'entrano assolutamente niente.



c'entrano relativamente, sentitevi l'intervista di de sanctis la penso esattamente come lui


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Per chi non sapesse di cosa sto parlando ecco qua le dichiarazioni di morgan de sanctis, questo era un mio pensiero da ormai un po di tempo, siccome lo dice finalmente qualcuno voglio postarlo:
_"Il sistema italiano la rende più forte, senza nulla togliere a quanto sia forte. La Juve sono tre anni che gioca uno stadio tutto nuovo, è un grandissimo vantaggio, che conserverà per altri sei o sette anni. Questo è il sistema, in cui lavoriamo e in cui ci troviamo. Non farei un certo tipo di discorsi, secondo cui quando qualcuno va a contestare il pensiero Juve, allora fa un discorso da bar, esiste comunque una sudditanza. Se potesse parlare solo chi vince, non parlerebbe nessuno in questo sport. Su una cosa però hanno ragione, conta il campo e stasera sul campo non abbiamo fatto bene"._


----------



## Albijol (6 Gennaio 2014)

L'importante è che la Juve da vent'anni fa figure di melma in Europa, vi auguro di arrivare a 40 scudetti, tanto sempre come il Nottingham Forest valete a livello internazionale


----------



## DR_1 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Non è nuovo a questo tipo di dichiarazioni, giocatore/uomo che può vivere solo ed esclusivamente di polemica (e anche male).

Senza andare a cercare le statistiche, ma quante ne ha prese tra Napoli e Roma contro la Juve in questi tre anni??
Una quindicina/ventina di gol sicuramente.. da nascondersi, altro che sistema..


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2014)

De Sanctis, il giocatore più ridicolo del ventunesimo secolo


----------



## juventino (6 Gennaio 2014)

Cioè quindi secondo De Sanctis il nostro stadio sarebbe frutto del sistema?


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cioè quindi secondo De Sanctis il nostro stadio sarebbe frutto del sistema?



per me ha ragione, non dice esattamente questo


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> De Sanctis, il giocatore più ridicolo del ventunesimo secolo



perchè?? perchè esprime la sua opinione e dice quello che pensa?? ah dimenticavo che in questo calcio comandato dai giornali e dalle pay tv non si può fare


----------



## Tom! (6 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi un po' di dignità, perdio! Ma la smettete di fare gli interisti incolpando l'arbitro? Ma l'arbitro cosa? La Juve è la squadra più forte della serie A per distacco, punto. È vero che ci troviamo in una situazione pietosa tanto da non spingere neanche gli avversari a prenderci in giro perché sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa ma in questo letamaio restiamo perlomeno in piedi aspettando dignitosamente di non riuscire più a respirare perché sommersi fin sopra i capelli dagli escrementi di questa società. Dignità, io almeno quella vorrei mantenere.
> 
> Ps: tornando alla partita voglio dire soltanto una cosa: non Pogba, non Pirlo, non Tevez, io ho perso la testa per Vidal, che giocatore, qualcosa di fantastico, ho dimenticato che fosse della Juve per un attimo, è stato davvero bello vederlo giocare.
> Sarà che ce l'ho al fanta ma tant'è



Arrivare a pagina 12 e leggere roba da interisti piangina mi stava facendo dubitare su che forum avessi aperto.
La speranza non muore mai, quindi ti ringrazio per il tuo messaggio!

ps. De Sanctis ridicolo


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2014)

Perché è un poveretto che non sa perdere, è dai tempi di Napoli che fa uscite senza senso rendendosi ridicolo, parla di sudditanza ora che è in una grande squadra mentre quando era in provincia se ne stava in silenzio.

Siamo nel 2014 e c'è ancora gente che parla di sistema, complotti e sudditanza psicologica, non per niente l'Italia in quanto a cultura sportiva fa parte del Terzo Mondo.

Finché sentiremo questi discorsi e ci saranno dei fenomeni come questo personaggio non cresceremo mai.


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cioè quindi secondo De Sanctis il nostro stadio sarebbe frutto del sistema?



Beh oddio,l'importanza di chiamarsi Agnelli a TO per avere il terreno a prezzo stracciato conta però 

Cmq sul dominio juve di questi anni poco da dire.....non ci sono obiezioni da fare


----------



## Tom! (6 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Beh oddio,l'importanza di chiamarsi Agnelli a TO per avere il terreno a prezzo stracciato conta però
> 
> Cmq sul dominio juve di questi anni poco da dire.....non ci sono obiezioni da fare



Per terreno a prezzo stracciato immagino ti riferisci alla continassa...con con lo js non c'entra niente.
Che poi, ovviamente, fu solo un titolo giornalistico errato.


----------



## rossovero (6 Gennaio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> certo che la roma passerà alla storia per essere l'unica a non aver ammazzato il campionato dopo 10 vittorie all'inizio



è semplice da spiegare: se fosse un'altra squadra, le avversarie si sarebbero trovate più indietro, non solo a meno 5, e nel periodo difficile, invece di 5 pareggi, almeno 2 vittorie le avrebbero portate a casa. E questo lo sanno, tanto la Roma quanto le avversarie


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2014)

Giusto per ricordarvi che squadra state celebrando...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (6 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Per chi non sapesse di cosa sto parlando ecco qua le dichiarazioni di morgan de sanctis, questo era un mio pensiero da ormai un po di tempo, siccome lo dice finalmente qualcuno voglio postarlo:
> _"Il sistema italiano la rende più forte, senza nulla togliere a quanto sia forte. La Juve sono tre anni che gioca uno stadio tutto nuovo, è un grandissimo vantaggio, che conserverà per altri sei o sette anni. Questo è il sistema, in cui lavoriamo e in cui ci troviamo. Non farei un certo tipo di discorsi, secondo cui quando qualcuno va a contestare il pensiero Juve, allora fa un discorso da bar, esiste comunque una sudditanza. Se potesse parlare solo chi vince, non parlerebbe nessuno in questo sport. Su una cosa però hanno ragione, conta il campo e stasera sul campo non abbiamo fatto bene"._


De Sanctis si è dimenticato che il sistema Italia ha permesso, alla squadra che ieri sera lo ha asfaltato, di arrivare per ben due volte settima...un sistema veramente efficiente direi...


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Per terreno a prezzo stracciato immagino ti riferisci alla continassa...con con lo js non c'entra niente.
> Che poi, ovviamente, fu solo un titolo giornalistico errato.



No,lo stesso terreno dello js è costato 25 mln (meno di 5 € al mq)


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2014)

dopo aver letto certe cose quasi quasi mi metto a tifare juve anche io, sto dominio a senso unico allora ce lo meritiamo, mi vengono persino i dubbi di essere su un forum del Milan, ma va bene così...


----------



## juventino (6 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Beh oddio,l'importanza di chiamarsi Agnelli a TO per avere il terreno a prezzo stracciato conta però
> 
> Cmq sul dominio juve di questi anni poco da dire.....non ci sono obiezioni da fare



Diciamo che il piano regolatore per le Olimpiadi di Torino ha fatto decisamente comodo. Il terreno del Delle Alpi (perché lì lo stadio è stato costruito) comunque non è che lo abbiamo pagato due noccioline.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Giusto per ricordarvi che squadra state celebrando...



 

In Italia possono dominare contro nessuno, visto le squadracce milanesi...ma in Europa faranno sempre la solita di figura escrementizia...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2014)

la Roma ha dominato il primo tempo e alla prima occasione la Juve l'ha puniti...secondo tempo stava tenendo bene e ha preso un altro gol poi non c'è stata più partita

De Rossi mi ha deluso...era tornato il centrocampista Top Europa e nella partita Scudetto fa una minghiata del genere...non sarà mai come Totti, Falcao e Conti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La Juve ha vinto perché De Rossi e *Totti *non possono giocare certe partite, non c'hanno la testa, sebbene li stimi molto perché sono gli unici che ogni tanto dicono in faccia a tutti lo schifo che è la Serie A arbitralmente parlando, poi però entrano in campo condizionati da questo, ma tanto non importa, anche se non fossero stati condizionati, ci avrebbe pensato qualcun altro a condizionare la partita... io ho visto un arbitraggio a senso unico, che abbia influito sul risultato o no, è stato comunque un arbitraggio a senso unico... e non farò mai un complimento a una squadra che in un mondo parallelo di una qualche giustizia non dovrebbe esistere, sebbene il calcio mi piaccia, il calcio non riuscirà mai a condizionare le mie idee su quello che è giusto e quello che non lo è...
> 
> quando non avrò niente da fare andrò a cercarmi l'ultimo big match in cui la Juve ha finito in 9 e con un rigore a sfavore, se esiste...



Senza parole...Totti quasi mai perde la testa in queste partite (tranne il calcio a Balotelli)
i 14 gol a S.Siro, i gol a Buffon (il portiere che l'ha infilato più di tutti) e il Mondiale 2006 appena tornato da un infortunio...per non parlare dei Derby

poi arbitraggio a senso unico dai...c'è poco da dire la Juve è più forte di tutti in Italia


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Gennaio 2014)

De Rossi si,ma che c'entra Totti suvvia,quoto Fabry


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Per chi non sapesse di cosa sto parlando ecco qua le dichiarazioni di morgan de sanctis, questo era un mio pensiero da ormai un po di tempo, siccome lo dice finalmente qualcuno voglio postarlo:
> _"Il sistema italiano la rende più forte, senza nulla togliere a quanto sia forte. La Juve sono tre anni che gioca uno stadio tutto nuovo, è un grandissimo vantaggio, che conserverà per altri sei o sette anni. Questo è il sistema, in cui lavoriamo e in cui ci troviamo. Non farei un certo tipo di discorsi, secondo cui quando qualcuno va a contestare il pensiero Juve, allora fa un discorso da bar, esiste comunque una sudditanza. Se potesse parlare solo chi vince, non parlerebbe nessuno in questo sport. Su una cosa però hanno ragione, conta il campo e stasera sul campo non abbiamo fatto bene"._


Io posso anche essere d'accordo con queste dichiarazioni, ma se la Juve avesse continuato a scegliere allenatori smidollati e giocatori tipo Martinez e Felipe Melo al posto di Conte, Vidal, Pogba, Tevez, Llorente, ecc... a quest'ora sarebbe ancora 6°/7°, nonostante lo stadio nuovo e nonostante il sistema italiano. La Juve è la squadra più forte in Italia, punto e basta. Gli scontri con le dirette contendenti (Roma e Napoli) li ha vinti entrambi per 3-0 e avrebbero potuto vincere anche con più margine, di cosa stiamo parlando? Io detesto la Juve ancora più dell'Inter, ma non bisogna avere le fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi.


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Gennaio 2014)

Già,puoi sfotterli finché vuoi su arbitri,Heysel,risultati in Europa,ma in Italia dominano (e continueranno a farlo per anni e anni,roba da prevedere 7-8 vittorie nei prox 10,lasceranno un paio di campionati per strada,così a mo' di contentino) senza discussioni,end of story


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Già,puoi sfotterli finché vuoi su arbitri,Heysel,risultati in Europa,ma in Italia dominano (e continueranno a farlo per anni e anni,roba da prevedere 7-8 vittorie nei prox 10,lasceranno un paio di campionati per strada,così a mo' di contentino) senza discussioni,end of story



Il problema è che le vere rivali storiche della Juve non so quanti anni ci possano mettere prima di tornare competitive.
La Roma sta andando anche meglio rispetto a quanto si pensava ad inizio campionato, per quanto riguarda il Napoli rimango dell'idea che non si sia rinforzato (per me è più o meno la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso), la Fiorentina nonostante sia più forte dell'anno scorso sta facendo peggio. Mancano proprio Milan e Inter. A meno di miracoli la Juve vincerà anche i prossimi 2/3 scudetti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

Il senso della dichiarazione di De Sanctis? Qualcuno me la spiega?



O Animal ha scritto:


> Giusto per ricordarvi che squadra state celebrando...


Questo li dovrebbe far rosicare? Qua se c'è qualcuno che rosica siamo noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il problema è che le vere rivali storiche della Juve non so quanti anni ci possano mettere prima di tornare competitive.
> La Roma sta andando anche meglio rispetto a quanto si pensava ad inizio campionato, per quanto riguarda il Napoli rimango dell'idea che non si sia rinforzato (per me è più o meno la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso), la Fiorentina nonostante sia più forte dell'anno scorso sta facendo peggio. Mancano proprio Milan e Inter. A meno di miracoli la Juve vincerà anche i prossimi 2/3 scudetti.


Esatto, in Italia manca la testa, mi sto ricredendo sulla storia del DNA... soltanto Inter e Milan possono contrastarla, in questo senso spero nell'Inter di Thohir l'anno prossimo, dato che noi abbiamo alzato bandiera bianca anni fa.


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il problema è che le vere rivali storiche della Juve non so quanti anni ci possano mettere prima di tornare competitive.
> La Roma sta andando anche meglio rispetto a quanto si pensava ad inizio campionato, per quanto riguarda il Napoli rimango dell'idea che non si sia rinforzato (per me è più o meno la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso), la Fiorentina nonostante sia più forte dell'anno scorso sta facendo peggio. Mancano proprio Milan e Inter. A meno di miracoli la Juve vincerà anche i prossimi 2/3 scudetti.



Parliamochi chiaro: è questione che Milan e Inter non ce la fanno,l'Inter ha cambiato società,il boss non è uno sceicco e non si sa se avrà le idee chiare,ma è già un inizio perlomeno;il Milan è in tumulto,non si capisce una mazza. La Roma e il Napoli potranno azzeccare la stagione,ma non ce le vedo competitive nel lungo periodo


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo li dovrebbe far rosicare? Qua se c'è qualcuno che rosica siamo noi.



No rosicare ma riportare con i piedi per terra, è inutile celebrare una squadra che domina un campionato mediocre ma che poi prende ceffoni in tutta Europa... 

Meglio celebrare il Porto che negli ultimi 10 anni ha vinto 1 Intercontinentale, 1 Champions League, 1 Europa League e 8 campionati... 

In confronto la Juve con i suoi 2 scudetti fa semplicemente ridere ed è paragonabile alla Stella Rossa di Belgrado e non di certo alle grandi squadre d'Europa...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> No ma riportare i piedi per terra, è inutile celebrare una squadra che domina un campionato mediocre ma che poi prende ceffoni in tutta Europa... Altrimenti tanto vale celebrare il Porto che negli ultimi 11 anni ha vinto 1 Intercontinentale, 1 Champions League, 1 Europa League e 9 campionati... in confronto la Juve con i suoi 3 scudetti fa semplicemente ridere ed è paragonabile solo alla Stella Rossa di Belgrado, non di certo alle grandi squadre d'Europa...


Sì, ho capito e allora? In Italia sono il top, indiscutibilmente. Il "problema Europa" è un'altra questione che già in separata sede ho denunciato agli juventini.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, ho capito e allora? In Italia sono il top, indiscutibilmente. Il "problema Europa" è un'altra questione che già in separata sede ho denunciato agli juventini.



sono al top anche perchè gli consentono di giocare un tipo di calcio fatto di spinte e di strattonate al limite dell'aria senza che queste vengono punite che invece in europa ti fanno capire subito dopo 30 secondo che queste cose non si possono fare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono al top anche perchè gli consentono di giocare un tipo di calcio fatto di spinte e di strattonate al limite dell'aria senza che queste vengono punite che invece in europa ti fanno capire subito dopo 30 secondo che queste cose non si possono fare


Eh sì, mo' vincono per le spinte e le strattonate  dai ragazzi, non rendetevi ridicoli.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh sì, mo' vincono per le spinte e le strattonate  dai ragazzi, non rendetevi ridicoli.



ho inserito la parola *anche* , questo gli consente di non prendere gol, è impossibile superarli in quella zona se gli aribtri glielo consentono, non mi sembra un elemento da poco, bravo anche conte a impostare la partita in questo modo


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, ho capito e allora? In Italia sono il top, indiscutibilmente. Il "problema Europa" è un'altra questione che già in separata sede ho denunciato agli juventini.



Mi sembrava corretto guardare la cosa con un obiettivo un po' più ampio della partita contro la Roma, è inutile sbrodolarsi dicendo ah che squadra, sono il top, averne di giocatori così, giocarne di partite così, averne di dirigenti così e dimenticarsi che negli ultimi 10 anni hanno avuto risultati sportivi nettamente inferiori a squadre come Olympiacos, Galatasaray e CSKA...

Onestamente mi tengo gli ultimi 10 anni di Milan e prego in arabo che entri in società qualcuno con un po' di sale in zucca senza invidiare nulla ai gobbi, non mi prenderei la loro dirigenza, i loro calciatori, il loro allenatore e nemmeno il loro stadio nella triste Torino...


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh sì, mo' vincono per le spinte e le strattonate  dai ragazzi, non rendetevi ridicoli.



C'è la cupola Splè


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2014)

Come volevasi dimostrare... Gonde non sbaglia una partita decisiva in Italia, stop.


----------



## Tom! (6 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mi sembrava corretto guardare la cosa con un obiettivo un po' più ampio della partita contro la Roma, è inutile sbrodolarsi dicendo ah che squadra, sono il top, averne di giocatori così, giocarne di partite così, averne di dirigenti così e dimenticarsi che negli ultimi 10 anni hanno avuto risultati sportivi nettamente inferiori a squadre come Olympiacos, Galatasaray e CSKA...
> 
> Onestamente mi tengo gli ultimi 10 anni di Milan e prego in arabo che entri in società qualcuno con un po' di sale in zucca senza invidiare nulla ai gobbi, non mi prenderei la loro dirigenza, i loro calciatori, il loro allenatore e nemmeno il loro stadio nella triste Torino...



Eh già, perché ora il campionato italiano è al livello di quello portoghese, russo o chissà quale altro.
Immagino che se aveste fatto voi 49 punti in 18 giornate non stareste parlando di questo, ma del grandissimo Milan schiaccia sassi.
Fare i complimenti a chi vince ogni tanto è simbolo di sportività e lealtà.


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Eh già, perché ora il campionato italiano è al livello di quello portoghese, russo o chissà quale altro.
> Immagino che se aveste fatto voi 49 punti in 18 giornate non stareste parlando di questo, ma del grandissimo Milan schiaccia sassi.
> Fare i complimenti a chi vince ogni tanto è simbolo di sportività e lealtà.



Beh se la schiacciasassi poi prende solo schiaffoni in Europa non credo che il campionato sia tanto superiore a quello montenegrino, russo, portoghese, greco, turco... i fenomeni in Italia li contiamo su una mano come nei campionati citati e gli effetti di questo lo vediamo nei famosi ranking Uefa dove negli ultimi 3 anni il Portogallo ci è stato ben avanti...

I complimenti per le vittorie in campionato non ve le toglie nessuno ma non mi perderei certamente in saturnali...


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Eh già, perché ora il campionato italiano è al livello di quello portoghese, russo o chissà quale altro.
> Immagino che se aveste fatto voi 49 punti in 18 giornate non stareste parlando di questo, ma del grandissimo Milan schiaccia sassi.
> Fare i complimenti a chi vince ogni tanto è simbolo di sportività e lealtà.



Exploit dell'Inter di Mourinho a parte, il discorso riguarda per quanto mi riguarda non solo la Juve di quest'anno: il Milan di Ibra e Thiago che piallava tutte le avversarie nell'anno dello scudetto è stato eliminato agli ottavi dal Tottenham senza segnare mezzo gol (prendendo gol da quella pippa di Crouch), l'Inter di Mancini veniva eliminata da Valencia e Villarreal mentre in Italia vinceva con settordici punti di vantaggio sulla seconda, la Juve di quest'anno ha vinto solamente una partita su 6 in un girone con Copenhagen e Galatasaray (per passare sarebbe bastato battere entrambe le volte i danesi). Il campionato italiano ora come ora fa ridere, ma non perché lo vince la Juve, ma perché è mediocre dal punto di vista tattico (si difende molto peggio rispetto che in Spagna) e tecnico (abbiamo qualche ottimo giocatore ma non abbiamo più mezzo fuoriclasse nemmeno a pagarlo oro). Questa purtroppo è la realtà.
Detto ciò, la Juve sta vincendo lo scudetto con pieno merito, chi dice il contrario è in malafede per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Questa purtroppo è la realtà.
> Detto ciò, la Juve sta vincendo lo scudetto con pieno merito, chi dice il contrario è in malafede per quanto mi riguarda.



benissimo, quindi quando i ladri ti vengono a rubare in casa, se tra di loro c'è una bella gnocca gli dirai che lo hanno fatto con pieno merito e chi non lo dirà è in malafede, sei un grande


----------



## Tom! (6 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> benissimo, quindi quando i ladri ti vengono a rubare in casa, se tra di loro c'è una bella gnocca gli dirai che lo hanno fatto con pieno merito e chi non lo dirà è in malafede, sei un grande




???

Comunque, riguardo la champions ormai è chiaro che è un modo per farsi digerire le vittorie bianconere.
Sento parlare di "schiaffoni", ma dove? Abbiamo fatto un girone presuntuoso e sfortunato. Ci è andata male. Amen.
Non è la prima volta che una squadra forte esce nella fase a gironi e non sarà l'ultima.
La nostra squadra ha pochissimi elementi abituati a giocare la champions (solo Pirlo, Buffon e Tevez) e ci servirà da lezione.
Ma da qui a dire pazzie come "galatasaray più forte della juve" o "campionato turco, armeno, tailandese al livello di quello italiano" ce ne passa.
Anche perché, a rigor di logica (che ormai troppo spesso si manda a benedire), il Napoli (che fino a prova contraria gioca nello stesso campionato della juve) ha totalizzato 12 punti, come una squadra inglese e una tedesca, battendole entrambe.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho inserito la parola *anche* , questo gli consente di non prendere gol, è impossibile superarli in quella zona se gli aribtri glielo consentono, non mi sembra un elemento da poco, bravo anche conte a impostare la partita in questo modo


Ma ti rendi conto di cosa vai farneticando? Adesso TUTTE le spinte e TUTTE le strattonate sono a loro favore? Non ho parole...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mi sembrava corretto guardare la cosa con un obiettivo un po' più ampio della partita contro la Roma, è inutile sbrodolarsi dicendo ah che squadra, sono il top, averne di giocatori così, giocarne di partite così, averne di dirigenti così e dimenticarsi che negli ultimi 10 anni hanno avuto risultati sportivi nettamente inferiori a squadre come Olympiacos, Galatasaray e CSKA...
> 
> Onestamente mi tengo gli ultimi 10 anni di Milan e prego in arabo che entri in società qualcuno con un po' di sale in zucca senza invidiare nulla ai gobbi, non mi prenderei la loro dirigenza, i loro calciatori, il loro allenatore e nemmeno il loro stadio nella triste Torino...


Chiaro che alla Juve manchi ancora una mentalità europea ma è un qualcosa che stanno costruendo e al quale primo o poi ritorneranno, il digiuno post-calciopoli è stato troppo lungo perché tornassero da subito ad una dimensione europea, considerando anche il fatto che storicamente non l'hanno mai avuta del tutto o almeno come altre squadre. Ma questo è UN ALTRO problema, a me sembra che voi lo vogliate evidenziare perché rosicate dei risultati che ottengono in campo nazionale... ok il problema europeo, ok e vogliamo parlare anche della Juve in Italia? Sbaglio o sono la società più sana, la squadra più forte e la mentalità più vincente che c'è tra i confini nostrani? Tu non vorresti avere un ambiente famelico come il loro alle spalle? Almeno in campo nazionale eh, perché, se è per questo, NOI non abbiamo neanche quello.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chiaro che alla Juve manchi ancora una mentalità europea ma è un qualcosa che stanno costruendo e al quale primo o poi ritorneranno, il digiuno post-calciopoli è stato troppo lungo perché tornassero da subito ad una dimensione europea, considerando anche il fatto che storicamente non l'hanno mai avuta del tutto o almeno come altre squadre. Ma questo è UN ALTRO problema, a me sembra che voi lo vogliate evidenziare perché rosicate dei risultati che ottengono in campo nazionale... ok il problema europeo, ok e vogliamo parlare anche della Juve in Italia? Sbaglio o sono la società più sana, la squadra più forte e la mentalità più vincente che c'è tra i confini nostrani? Tu non vorresti avere un ambiente famelico come il loro alle spalle? Almeno in campo nazionale eh, perché, se è per questo, NOI non abbiamo neanche quello.



Ma non è vero. Rubano e basta. Sanno solamente rubare. Anche quest'anno senza tutti i favori che hanno avuto avrebbero gli stessi punti del Sassuolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o sono la società più sana



ah beh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ah beh


rUbBaNo!1!! scsm


----------



## Mou (6 Gennaio 2014)

Non capisco tutte queste discussioni e il clima teso.
In Italia la Juventus è la squadra più forte e merita di stare dove sta. Le farneticazioni di De Sanctis sullo stadio e il sistema Juventus (non ho capito se si lamentasse degli arbitraggi o dello stadio costruito grazie agli agganci, boh...), le provocazioni di Totti (giocatore tanto bravo quanto grezzo, sentirlo paragonare in classe a Del Piero mi mette i brividi...), Luis Garcia che chiede all'arbitro di evitare il recupero, De Rossi che perde la testa... Questo sono le cose che fanno godere lo juventino oggi, a 49 punti il 6 gennaio.
In Europa zoppichiamo ancora, ma a meno di smobilitazioni generali cresceremo anche lì, sono sereno. Abbiamo i giocatori, la fame, l'allenatore, l'ambiente... Quale altra squadra in Italia ha così tanto margine di crescita? Ogni anno siamo stati più forti di quello precedente e continuando così...


----------



## vota DC (6 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono al top anche perchè gli consentono di giocare un tipo di calcio fatto di spinte e di strattonate al limite dell'aria senza che queste vengono punite che invece in europa ti fanno capire subito dopo 30 secondo che queste cose non si possono fare



Milan, Inter e Juventus sono al top perché spesso hanno una rosa migliore e perché spesso le altre squadre si mettono a 90 contro di loro per poi impegnarsi sul serio contro le altre squadre di basso livello. Alcune come l'Udinese hanno sudditanza psicologica solo contro la Juventus, altre come il Siena le ho viste impegnarsi solo contro l'Inter ma non di certo contro Juventus (Rosina remava contro la squadra) o il Milan, d'altra parte contro l'Inter di Mourinho la sudditanza psicologica era maggiore.
Allegri senza favori arbitrali e sudditanza psicologica lo scorso anno era retrocesso. La Juventus avrebbe perso parecchi scudetti perdendo punti contro piccole e medie: per capire quanto vale realmente la sua rosa basta dare un'occhiata a quello che ha combinato contro il Chievo, cioè perdere sul campo facendo una prestazione sottotono contro una rosa squadra con rosa scarsa. Questo significa che con una prestazione media la Juventus dovrebbe pareggiare contro una squadra media che si impegna di più.


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutte queste discussioni e il clima teso.
> In Italia la Juventus è la squadra più forte e merita di stare dove sta. Le farneticazioni di De Sanctis sullo stadio e il sistema Juventus (non ho capito se si lamentasse degli arbitraggi o dello stadio costruito grazie agli agganci, boh...), le provocazioni di Totti (giocatore tanto bravo quanto grezzo, sentirlo paragonare in classe a Del Piero mi mette i brividi...), Luis Garcia che chiede all'arbitro di evitare il recupero, De Rossi che perde la testa... Questo sono le cose che fanno godere lo juventino oggi, a 49 punti il 6 gennaio.
> In Europa zoppichiamo ancora, ma a meno di smobilitazioni generali cresceremo anche lì, sono sereno. Abbiamo i giocatori, la fame, l'allenatore, l'ambiente... Quale altra squadra in Italia ha così tanto margine di crescita? Ogni anno siamo stati più forti di quello precedente e continuando così...


Poco da aggiungere.
In questo thread ho letto troppe rosicate.


----------



## Tom! (6 Gennaio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Milan, Inter e Juventus sono al top perché spesso hanno una rosa migliore e perché spesso le altre squadre si mettono a 90 contro di loro per poi impegnarsi sul serio contro le altre squadre di basso livello. Alcune come l'Udinese hanno sudditanza psicologica solo contro la Juventus, altre come il Siena le ho viste impegnarsi solo contro l'Inter ma non di certo contro Juventus (Rosina remava contro la squadra) o il Milan, d'altra parte contro l'Inter di Mourinho la sudditanza psicologica era maggiore.
> Allegri senza favori arbitrali e sudditanza psicologica lo scorso anno era retrocesso. La Juventus avrebbe perso parecchi scudetti perdendo punti contro piccole e medie:* per capire quanto vale realmente la sua rosa basta dare un'occhiata a quello che ha combinato contro il Chievo, cioè perdere sul campo facendo una prestazione sottotono contro una squadra con rosa scarsa. Questo significa che con una prestazione media la Juventus dovrebbe pareggiare contro una squadra media che si impegna di più.*



 Scusa ma non ci ho capito una fava.
Che poi che c'entra la partita contro il Chievo, ad inizio campionato, fuori forma e giocata pure male?


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutte queste discussioni e il clima teso.
> In Italia la Juventus è la squadra più forte e merita di stare dove sta. Le farneticazioni di De Sanctis sullo stadio e il sistema Juventus (non ho capito se si lamentasse degli arbitraggi o dello stadio costruito grazie agli agganci, boh...), le provocazioni di Totti (giocatore tanto bravo quanto grezzo, sentirlo paragonare in classe a Del Piero mi mette i brividi...), Luis Garcia che chiede all'arbitro di evitare il recupero, De Rossi che perde la testa... Questo sono le cose che fanno godere lo juventino oggi, a 49 punti il 6 gennaio.
> In Europa zoppichiamo ancora, ma a meno di smobilitazioni generali cresceremo anche lì, sono sereno. Abbiamo i giocatori, la fame, l'allenatore, l'ambiente... Quale altra squadra in Italia ha così tanto margine di crescita? Ogni anno siamo stati più forti di quello precedente e continuando così...



Sicuramente la juve stramerita lo scudetto.
Non siete una corazzata: siete semplicemente l'unica squadra della serie a. Le altre fanno ridere, tutte, ma proprio tutte.

Sul margine di crescita, non saprei. Ad oggi l'unico che può crescere sul serio è Pogba, sperando per voi (per noi no) che lo possiate tenere.

Buffon scende
Barzagli scende
Chiellini non migliorerà
Barzagli Non migliorerà
Vidal non ha margini
Pirlo scende
Marchisio non ha margini
Pogba può sicuramente crescere
Lichsteiner non ha margini
Asamoah non ha margini
Llorente non ha margini
Tevez può sbloccarsi mentalmente in champions, ma più di così non può fare.

Io non credo che la juve possa fare il salto di qualità, semplicemente perché non ha elementi di grande prospettiva a parte Pogba.
E ogni anno che passa alcuni dei suoi (Barzagli e Buffon su tutti) vanno sempre più giù.

Continuerà a spadroneggiare in campionato, ma senza un grande mercato in Europa non arriverà mano in semifinale.


----------



## Liuk (6 Gennaio 2014)

Dai ragazzi, che in passato in diverse occasioni abbiano vinto grazie a, per così dire, "circostanze favorevoli" lo vede anche un cieco.

Ma quest'anno non si può certo dire che sono primi in classifica per gli arbitri. E sarà così finché resteranno l'unica squadra che spende e spande senza dover vendere nessuno.


----------



## Mou (6 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sicuramente la juve stramerita lo scudetto.
> Non siete una corazzata: siete semplicemente l'unica squadra della serie a. Le altre fanno ridere, tutte, ma proprio tutte.
> 
> Sul margine di crescita, non saprei. Ad oggi l'unico che può crescere sul serio è Pogba, sperando per voi (per noi no) che lo possiate tenere.
> ...





Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sicuramente la juve stramerita lo scudetto.
> Non siete una corazzata: siete semplicemente l'unica squadra della serie a. Le altre fanno ridere, tutte, ma proprio tutte.
> 
> Sul margine di crescita, non saprei. Ad oggi l'unico che può crescere sul serio è Pogba, sperando per voi (per noi no) che lo possiate tenere.
> ...



Che servano innesti per sostituire alcuni giocatori stagionati, è chiaro e innegabile. Penso soprattutto a Pirlo, Barzagli e Buffon, che purtroppo non sono eterni e andranno sostituiti prima o poi.
Il margine di crescita lo vedo soprattutto mentale: praticamente tutta la rosa, a parte un pugno di elementi, ha esordito in Champions l'anno scorso. E in questa stagione si è visto che il girone lo abbiamo sperperato per mollezza mentale nei momenti chiave, oltre che per la poca cattiveria (Copenhagen, doppio Galatasaray, ma anche il ritorno col Real Madrid). Per questo sono fiducioso. 

Buffon può fare al massimo un altro paio di stagione, giusto, poi dentro Leali, già nostro.
Barzagli può fare un'altra grande stagione.
Bonucci se perde la sua attitudine alla cappella diventa davvero forte, qualunque cosa ne diciate piedi come i suoi dietro li hanno in pochi.
Chiellini è una sicurezza, non ha margini ma già così fa il suo abbondantemente.
Vidal continua a fare sempre meglio dell'anno precedente, ha margini eccome, anche questa stagione si sta *confermando* uno dei migliori centrocampisti d'Europa.
Pogba l'hai detto tu.
Pirlo se dosato rimane fondamentale. 
Tevez hai detto tu.
Llorente più passa il tempo più entra negli schemi, se si prendessero esterni tosti che la mettono in mezzo eccome se ci sarebbero margini di miglioramento in zona gol!

In fase di mercato la rosa va puntellata, soprattutto sulle fasce che per me sono davvero il tasto dolente. Sistemate quelle, con questa rosa più concentrata e gagliarda in Europa, secondo me ci sarebbero grandi miglioramenti. Non nei singoli magari, non in tutti, ma come insieme.


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Che servano innesti per sostituire alcuni giocatori stagionati, è chiaro e innegabile. Penso soprattutto a Pirlo, Barzagli e Buffon, che purtroppo non sono eterni e andranno sostituiti prima o poi.
> Il margine di crescita lo vedo soprattutto mentale: praticamente tutta la rosa, a parte un pugno di elementi, ha esordito in Champions l'anno scorso. E in questa stagione si è visto che il girone lo abbiamo sperperato per mollezza mentale nei momenti chiave, oltre che per la poca cattiveria (Copenhagen, doppio Galatasaray, ma anche il ritorno col Real Madrid). Per questo sono fiducioso.
> 
> Buffon può fare al massimo un altro paio di stagione, giusto, poi dentro Leali, già nostro.
> ...



Mah.
Lo dirà il campo, a questo punto.

Occhio a non vedervi troppo in squali paragonandovi alle trote dello stagno...


----------



## Mou (6 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mah.
> Lo dirà il campo, a questo punto.
> 
> Occhio a non vedervi troppo in squali paragonandovi alle trote dello stagno...



Non ho capito la frase finale


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Non ho capito la frase finale



Che torniamo al punto di partenza, come sempre: Vidal fenomeno, Chiellini fenomeno, Barzagli può fare un'altra grande stagione, Tevez campione.

Siete abituati a confrontarvi con la roma di turno.

In europa Tevez è quel che è, Chiellini è solo un macellaio, Barzagli è vecchio e non è sto gran difensore, Vidal è forte ma ce ne sono TANTI più forti di lui.


----------



## Mou (6 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Che torniamo al punto di partenza, come sempre: Vidal fenomeno, Chiellini fenomeno, Barzagli può fare un'altra grande stagione, Tevez campione.
> 
> Siete abituati a confrontarvi con la roma di turno.
> 
> In europa Tevez è quel che è, Chiellini è solo un macellaio, Barzagli è vecchio e non è sto gran difensore, Vidal è forte ma ce ne sono TANTI più forti di lui.



Nella Juve la parola _fenomeno_ la abbino solo a due giocatori: Pogba e Vidal. Entrambi sono cercati dai top club europei (ManUtd, PSG, Real Madrid), il primo sta crescendo, il secondo si sta consacrando. Se è il secondo miglior recuperatore di palloni d'Europa, dietro a uno che si chiama Bastian, sono i numeri a parlare, quindi questi "tanti" superiori non ci sono. Chiaramente con caratteristiche come le sue.

Chiellini l'ho definito solido, Barzagli è il miglior difensore italiano, Tevez si deve sbloccare in Europa (questo è il suo unico difetto, sicuramente pesante). 
Ho precisato che la Juventus ha grossi limiti per tre motivi:
- panchina corta
- esterni
- età avanzata di alcuni uomini importanti.

Non mi sembra di essere col paraocchi. Non ho nemmeno mai parlato di vittoria della Champions League.


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Nella Juve la parola _fenomeno_ la abbino solo a due giocatori: Pogba e Vidal. Entrambi sono cercati dai top club europei (ManUtd, PSG, Real Madrid), il primo sta crescendo, il secondo si sta consacrando. Se è il secondo miglior recuperatore di palloni d'Europa, dietro a uno che si chiama Bastian, sono i numeri a parlare, quindi questi "tanti" superiori non ci sono. Chiaramente con caratteristiche come le sue.
> 
> Chiellini l'ho definito solido, Barzagli è il miglior difensore italiano, Tevez si deve sbloccare in Europa (questo è il suo unico difetto, sicuramente pesante).
> Ho precisato che la Juventus ha grossi limiti per tre motivi:
> ...



Eh ma allora il problema resta.
Pogba e Vidal a parte, come fa la juve a costruire una squadra competitiva per l'europa?

L'anno prossimo non ce la fa, servirebbero qualcosa come 3 innesti (Almeno un difensore centrale di livello, almeno un esterno di livello, almeno un attaccante TOP, perché in Europa Tevez conta nulla). Sappiamo che non arriveranno.

Ci ripresentiamo fra due anni, quindi. 

Buffon, finito.
Barzagli, finito.
Pirlo, finito.
Tevez trendaduenne, così come Chiellini e Lichtsteiner, (possono giocare ancora molto bene, ma le annate migliori le stanno dando/le hanno date, soprattutto l'esterno che deve correre).

In due sessioni di mercato dovreste sostituire qualcosa come 4 elementi titolarissimi, per migliorarvi. E parliamo di una formazione che GIA' ORA non è competitiva per l'europa. Non è credibile.
In Italia il gap è troppo, troppo ampio, ma in Europa a meno di rivoluzionare la squadra non potete essere competitivi nel medio periodo.

E' un po' come il milan del 2005 che sta invecchiando e morendo. Con la differenza che il milan del 2005 era uno squadrone.


----------



## Mou (6 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Eh ma allora il problema resta.
> Pogba e Vidal a parte, come fa la juve a costruire una squadra competitiva per l'europa?
> 
> L'anno prossimo non ce la fa, servirebbero qualcosa come 3 innesti (Almeno un difensore centrale di livello, almeno un esterno di livello, almeno un attaccante TOP, perché in Europa Tevez conta nulla). Sappiamo che non arriveranno.
> ...



Voglio avere fede in Marotta, a mio rischio e pericolo. E in Conte, sperando si metta di traverso con la società se non lo accontentano.
Il prossimo mercato è decisivo, in particolare sugli esterni e nel ruolo di vice Pirlo. Lì passa la svolta: o lo facciamo per bene, e cresciamo, o ci troviamo davvero male, come pronostichi tu. Mi piace essere fiducioso e pensare che questa rosa con un trio di innesti possa arrivare a essere un top club, ma il futuro è delicato come dici tu.


----------



## Tom! (7 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Eh ma allora il problema resta.
> Pogba e Vidal a parte, come fa la juve a costruire una squadra competitiva per l'europa?
> 
> L'anno prossimo non ce la fa, servirebbero qualcosa come 3 innesti (Almeno un difensore centrale di livello, almeno un esterno di livello, almeno un attaccante TOP, perché in Europa Tevez conta nulla). Sappiamo che non arriveranno.
> ...




Gli unici da sostituire tra un paio di anni sono Pirlo e Barzagli. Forse Buffon, forse.
Tutti gli altri possono giocare alla grande e migliorarsi.
Ricordo che la juve ha PANCHINARI come Caceres, Ogbonna, Marchisio che farebbero i titolari in qualsiasi rosa italiana che sono assolutamente lontani dalla fine della loro carriera e che hanno certamente margini di crescita.
Che poi... i margini di crescita li hai finché il fisico ti regge, per i difensori poi il miglior periodo è quello intorno i 30 anni.

La juve non è al livello delle superpotenze europee per questioni di bilancio, per alzare l'asticella serve:
1) Cambiare modulo in europa
2) Giocatori che ti saltano l'uomo in modo secco

Sul primo punto Conte ha già iniziato a sperimentare quest'anno, sul secondo ci penserà il mercato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Gli unici da sostituire tra un paio di anni sono Pirlo e Barzagli. Forse Buffon, forse.
> Tutti gli altri possono giocare alla grande e migliorarsi.
> Ricordo che la juve ha PANCHINARI come Caceres, Ogbonna, Marchisio che farebbero i titolari in qualsiasi rosa italiana che sono assolutamente lontani dalla fine della loro carriera e che hanno certamente margini di crescita.
> Che poi... i margini di crescita li hai finché il fisico ti regge, per i difensori poi il miglior periodo è quello intorno i 30 anni.
> ...



per cambiare modulo e giocare col 4-3-3 servono inanzitutto come dici tu gli esterni offensivi ma cosa da non sottovalutare servono anche secondo me centrali che sappiano giocare in una difesa a 4 e la juve secondo me non ne ha, almeno uno di grande livello deve comprarlo se vuole fare il salto di qualità, bonucci e chiallini a 4 non possono giocare, quello che si può adattare meglio è barzagli secondo me


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Gli unici da sostituire tra un paio di anni sono Pirlo e Barzagli. Forse Buffon, forse.
> Tutti gli altri possono giocare alla grande e migliorarsi.
> Ricordo che la juve ha PANCHINARI come Caceres, Ogbonna, Marchisio che farebbero i titolari in qualsiasi rosa italiana che sono assolutamente lontani dalla fine della loro carriera e che hanno certamente margini di crescita.
> Che poi... i margini di crescita li hai finché il fisico ti regge, per i difensori poi il miglior periodo è quello intorno i 30 anni.
> ...



Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## Montag84 (10 Gennaio 2014)

La Juve corre ancora troppo.

Non è pensabile una cavalcata come quella di Chiellini a 15 minuti dalla fine con De Rossi che non gli sta dietro.

E non è possibile tutto quel pressing per tutta la partita, tutta quella reattività sempre e comunque doppia rispetto a quella della Roma.

E mi sembra da ipocriti non vedere che le partite la Juve domina le domina soprattutto FISICAMENTE. Arrivano sempre prima sui palloni, pressano almeno in 3 quando perdono palla e la dirompenza muscolare di giocatori come Pirlo che gli ultimi 3 anni al Milan li ha fatti da cadavere è molto, molto, molto sospetta.

Ma secondo voi gli altri 19 preparatori di A sono dei ******* che non sanno lavorare?

Questa Juve osannata farà la fine di Armstrong.


----------



## beralios (10 Gennaio 2014)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> La Juve corre ancora troppo.
> 
> Non è pensabile una cavalcata come quella di Chiellini a 15 minuti dalla fine con De Rossi che non gli sta dietro.
> 
> ...



se c'è una partita dove non abbiamo pressato per nulla,o fatto solo a tratti,è proprio quella contro la Roma dove più che altro li abbiamo aspettati

parli a vanvera


----------



## Tom! (10 Gennaio 2014)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> La Juve corre ancora troppo.
> 
> Non è pensabile una cavalcata come quella di Chiellini a 15 minuti dalla fine con De Rossi che non gli sta dietro.
> 
> ...



Io ormai sono giunto alla conclusione che voi le partite non le vedete.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2014)

beralios ha scritto:


> se c'è una partita dove non abbiamo pressato per nulla,o fatto solo a tratti,è proprio quella contro la Roma dove più che altro li abbiamo aspettati
> 
> parli a vanvera



anche se avete aspettato la roma, l'intensità il pressing e l'attenzione che dimostra questa squadra sono incredibili, o dobbiamo pensare male o semplicemente i vostri preparatori atletici sono dei fenomeni


----------



## Dexter (10 Gennaio 2014)

La Juve per competere in Europa deve comprare Verratti,Cuadrado e una roba tipo Lewandowski,Diego Costa,Rooney...Troppo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La Juve per competere in Europa deve comprare Verratti,Cuadrado e una roba tipo Lewandowski,Diego Costa,Rooney...Troppo.



deve cambiare tipo di gioco radicalmente, mettere più qualità e meno lotta e intensità in mezzo al campo che ti fa vincere gli scudetti ma in champions non ti fa andare da nessuna parte


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La Juve per competere in Europa deve comprare Verratti,Cuadrado e una roba tipo Lewandowski,Diego Costa,Rooney...Troppo.



dovrebbe avere un allenatore che sappia giocare con la difesa a 4...


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> deve cambiare tipo di gioco radicalmente, mettere più qualità e *meno lotta e intensità in mezzo al campo* che ti fa vincere gli scudetti ma in champions non ti fa andare da nessuna parte





Quella semmai è condizione NECESSARIA ma non SUFFICIENTE,la qualità va AGGIUNTA,mica deve sostituire la quantità


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Quella semmai è condizione NECESSARIA ma non SUFFICIENTE,la qualità va AGGIUNTA,mica deve sostituire la quantità



si ma sarebbero alieni se avessero il massimo di tutti e due puoi sostituire ad esempio la quantità di chiellini con un terzino di qualità, ma avere uno che ha la quantità e la qualità al massimo è quasi impossibile trovarlo, non so se mi spiego


----------

